# F.3.A.R.



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 21, 2011)

F.3.A.R.
*i.imgur.com/2ysWX.jpg​
*Developer(s)* : Day 1 Studios & Monolith Productions

*Publisher(s)*  : Warner Bros. Interactive

*Platforms*: [PS3] [X360] [PC]

*Genre(s)* : FPS, Horror

*Engine*: Despair Engine [Heavily Modded]

Game Description : 





> F.E.A.R. 3 (stylized in the logo as F.3.A.R) is an upcoming first person-shooter developed by Day 1 Studios for Microsoft Windows, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and the OnLive cloud gaming service as a sequel to the game F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin and the third installment of the F.E.A.R. series. It was announced on April 8, 2010 and is stated to include John Carpenter helping on the cinematics as well as writer Steve Niles.....



IGN Rating: 08/10

Release Date: 21st June , 2011

As a fan of the series, i'm really excited about this game. And I think, this game isn't just another of those milking cows but a well polished game that has lived up to its expectation(going by the reviews). So let the discussions begin. 

PS: My deepest apologies if another thread on the same topics already exists. 

PPS: Info taken from wikipedia.

PPPS: Oh, yeah, this game is 18+. so kids and chickens beware.


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2011)

Am eagerly waiting for this.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2011)

so am I
i hope its better than FEAR 2 and as good as FEAR 1


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

wow today is the releasing date...

I haven't played any of it..but I will definitely try this one...


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2011)

^^
Naa...finish of the first two. Will not be one. Actually first three. Perseus Mandate comes after 1.

Else the 4th installments world will feel weird.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

Does this game has a health regeneration or the traditional health bar??? Coz FEAR 2 had a traditional health bar.


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it would be traditional, with manual top up. Doubt it regenerates.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh thats good. I love the game that way with the health bar. Most games are going with regeneration well that is also good but still I enjoyed the series with health bar so if regeneration was implemented then this game would become kinda easy.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 21, 2011)

oh is this the latest fear 3 as name itself reflects. How good is the game.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm...by gameplay trailers this looks pretty good wait for someone to get the game and play it as the game is released today itself.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 22, 2011)

*Graphics* - Nothing new, sub standard

*Horror* - Psychological Mind-puck, a bit overdone

*Gameplay* - Below standard fps

*Difficulty* - Designed with co-op with mind, if you play solo, boy you are GONNA HAVE A HARD TIME, ammo will be a HUGE problem, especially in boss fights. You DUMP ALL YOUR ammo in accurate shots, and still you'll run out.

Price - 59.99$

Verdict - Not a recommended title, you may play it but it won't give you any great fps fun, nor the dead space 2 sickening horror


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah saw some reviews not that good. Project Origins was better than this.


----------



## asingh (Jun 22, 2011)

Still going to play it...!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 22, 2011)

^Same here. Some times, I go by my guts rather than reviews.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 22, 2011)

Fear 2 had less creepy and scary moments compared to original fear. Now, They say, this game has even less content in that regard.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

What are they going to make this game?? a normal FPS. Damn I played FEAR for those intense moments with Alma not for just shooting. I liked when I was scared like hell in night when playing with a headphone and sometimes I was so scared that I quit the game. I want those moments.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 22, 2011)

A little birdie told me that this has 4 player campaign co-op, is that true?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Ethan said:
			
		

> A little birdie told me that this has 4 player campaign co-op, is that true?


Is that birdie a man or site???
Yes it does have 4 player Co-Op.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2011)

Cover art is funny.


----------



## asingh (Jun 23, 2011)

@Ethan, when you starting this...?

@Faun, ya the art is dorky. Wannabe rock stars.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2011)

Soon enough Anil. I'm currently nearing the end of inFAMOUS 2. I'll fire up Shadows of the Damned once that's over. F.E.A.R 3 should be the next target. 

If we can co-op this thing, then nothing like it.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

who is going to start it first?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2011)

Who is gonna finish it first?

I just got back nto TF2's new servers. So bye bye any other games for me.


----------



## asingh (Jun 23, 2011)

Will be starting FEAR tonight.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 23, 2011)

I already started playing bit touch a long time back played first part almost 1 year back. Its good

But i saw some flickering occasionally not seen in any of these games 

crysis 2
Dead space 2
dirt 3
Witchcraft 2 assasins
Haunted Demon
call of duty 6 black ops
Operation flashpoint
Battle field bad company 2
fable 3
and so on


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

macho84 said:
			
		

> But i saw some flickering occasionally not seen in any of these games


Well yeah this game has that bug. I saw that on many sites. Its game's fault don't worry. I hope a patch will be released soon for this issue.


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok, gave this game a whirl. Here is a brief summary -- playing the first chapter.

*Performance:*
Is not a resource hog. Easily runs on my system all maxed out @ 1080pi. Getting a decent 50+ FPS in normal scenes. During intense fire fights hits a low of 43-44. The levels load really really fast, and game play is quite smooth. Any modern configuration with a decent Quad and mid-range GPU should be able to spin this off. It does utilize all 4x cores. XfireX kicks in well, and the GPU usage is nice. 

*Game Description / World Details:*
Starts of with the dark and eerie sound of Paxton Fettel and shows some scenes from F1 and F2. Glimpses of Alma and the forth coming violence. Have given a new duck and peek system which is quite good. There is aim assist with the cross-hair beacon turning RED when aligned correctly to the target. There is an option to turn it off. The AI is quite good, and talks amongst themselves realistically. Example: "I am going down". And a person will swank down the stair case to flank you, and 2x guys will cover him from the top. At times the soldiers hide and shoot over objects. A hit + near an object causes them to hide and seek protection. They throw grenades "intelligently". Texture are not the best, so do not expect a Crysis -- since that is a shooter we just graduated from. Decals are nice and has particle physics and smoke gassing. Bloom is quite minimal (thank God) with a focus on dark and hidden object spaces. I took a lot of screen shots using FRAPS, but for some reason all RED is showing up as BLUE. Sorry...! Levels have been designed to keep the horror perspective in mind. Alma surfaces once in a while. But I find F3 less scary. 

*Weapons:*
Have encountered three weapons till now. Standard issue pistol, combat machine gun, and the shot-gun. Some how I felt that the weapon load time is way way to quick. The shot-gun load is "magazined " which removes the fun of slow load + powerful hit ratio combination. Playing at Commando level, ammunition is easy to get. Can receive off dead soldiers and/or caches strewn across the levels. On this difficulty I doubt a player will ever be short. 

*Game Mechanics:*
Linear shooter with a one-only dedicated path to the point. At times doors can be opened, and an alternative route can be taken. Though not much variation. Gun swap is optional, but ammunition recharge is auto. Health re-generation is way way to fast. Around 6 seconds of cover bring you back to perfect. Slow-MO is available right from the start (I think the original FEAR took a while to initiate it), and is really really slow. Which means, you get a TON of time to cherry-pick. As of now the recharge of the slow-mo is quick. But hardly hampers the game. Object interaction is quite minimal, and the engine throws up a hint when required. The game has a TON of expletives being used. Probably Even L. Jackson from Pulp Fiction would be shy compared to this....! Was shocked to hear it all. 

*Music:*
This is the forte of the game. John Carpenters sound track is reminiscent from the movies he has done. The high intense note with the electronic jargon show hints of Ghost of Mars and Escape From New York.  As it is the staple of FPSs', it picks up a crescendo and thumpier beat when intense encounters are incurred.  Am sure it will get better as we progress.

*Repeatability and Score:*
Probably will complete it on Commando, and then leave it installed. Can re-play on difficult levels. I would give this a safe and sound* 8.5/10*. A good shooter for the summer season.

Game hard....!


----------



## mitraark (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nicely put asingh ..

I only felt there was less bullets available , Zombies just keep hoarding up on you ...

F3AR could have been made scarier if the textures were made a little darker , or provide less light in the ambience  ... but there were a few creepy levels ...

Shooting is definately smooth , no qualms about the FPS aspect , you cannot blame the game for a crappy headshot miss ..


Overall , its certainly better at 4 GB than a 11 GB FEAR 2 .. but not the best FEAR .


----------



## asingh (Jun 26, 2011)

^^
They can never do the original. I meleed the zombies, which took care of them. Melee + slow mo is a delight. You finished it..?


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2011)

Anybody up for fear co-op ?


----------



## mitraark (Jun 29, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> They can never do the original. I meleed the zombies, which took care of them. Melee + slow mo is a delight. You finished it..?



NAaah , not yet  Yes , Melee is definitely imoortant , considering all the short supply of bullets


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

Scientia Wiz said:
			
		

> Waiting until the game releases Then .....


Dude game has been released on 21 June. How do you think asingh reviewed the game.


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2011)

looks like no one is ready for co-op. I will be playing alone :/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2011)

Wait for a day or two. I will jump in.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 29, 2011)

Guys Game is really awsome has anyone killed the Blue**** near Helicopter


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

^^
Ya...not that difficult.



Spoiler



You will get some sniper rifles, before you meet him. Do not use the cartridges. Take the Bluey out with those. To kill the plethora of soldiers before seeing Bluey use the standard assault machine gun. Though fight Bluey from far, behind some building. Bending down.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm at interval 4 right now and I'm seriously disappointed. It's not scary at all. The graphics are dull and story progression is abysmal. To top all that, they include day-time outdoor environments. WTF? I felt like I was playing a COD game in the second interval. The scare factor is missing. Random Alma appearance, hallucinations & creatures shadows running past by are seriously getting boring. The upgrades system is really odd. For most part, I though the bottom part of having to take cover for 100 second and sh*t like that, was a part of some sort of achievement system, only to realize, it enhances our rank, thus giving us a new ability. Gore level is amped and it's extremely satisfying to watch those soldiers being killed in slo-mo. Speaking of slow-mo, is it just me or does it run out of juice very soon and refills even slower? I remember the first F.E.A.R had much better regeneration time for the reflex meter. I think F.E.A.R 2 had those reflex injectors. It's also hilarious that Fettel does all the talking and Point-man sits there like a mute. There is no real interactions happening. This installment just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Faun (Jun 30, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Wait for a day or two. I will jump in.



Friday night then ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 30, 2011)

Faun said:


> Friday night then ?



Sure. PM me your Gmail/Yahoo id.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree with Ethan_Hunt on many counts. Its just not as scary. I too was like 'WTF' when i saw sunlight in a FEAR game. Reflex system is kind of downgraded. juice runs out much too quick.
the rank system is just out of place. it breaks the pace.
I had high hopes for this one but i was disappointed.


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2011)

Playing the Bridge level - so far the game seems very easy


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 2, 2011)

The Store Level is Creepy


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2011)

Well this game is quite a good shooter if you take out the scary part. And of course the scary part is the beauty of FEAR so I was disappointed too with this game.


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2011)

co-op fun


----------



## sam9s (Jul 2, 2011)

*HERE is my take on the same ....  *

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/311/fear31.jpg

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/7579/fear320100615052200472.jpg

*img52.imageshack.us/img52/4329/fear320100818053324303.jpg


First the game continues on the legacy of what FEAR franchise created, that rocked and shocked the gaming world with it first installment. FEAR 2 was a bit let down as far as the game play goes, sure graphics were better, but that is not all what a gamer needs in today's scenario. FEAR 3, does not focus no the GFX.....yes they are there and obviously have to be in line with today's gen graphics ...... but what it purely concentrates is the Game Play. Which by far is the best in FEAR trilogy. Much better than FEAR 2, and more or less in the same league as FEAR 1. 


*GAMEPLAY *::: FEAR 3 as a horror game, might send chills down your spine, but is the weakest of the three. It might not work as a horror game, but definitely does wonders when it comes to pure action and game play. Its absolute gripping, intense and very tough (assuming you are playing on the hardest settings)    
surpassing both of the previous installments. There would be many occasions when you would be tempted to lower the difficulty to get pass a hurdle, but I will suggest stay and fight, it will give an immense feeling of achievement when the battle is over. 

The cover system is mix of TPS and FPS, you glue to the walls and corners but your view does not change to TPA as is with games like 007:Blood Stone. Instead you stay and can peek and shoot with the move forward button quickly. Not much of an innovation but still handy. Health system is same, you get hit, take cover, replenish 
and move ahead. SloMo time only increases as and when you cross levels. You dont have any control over this, unlike FEAR 2...............*8.5/10*


*A.I* ::: Although the core action doesn't evolve much over the course of the game, the fights remain exciting and pretty tough. Most of your time is spent fighting soldiers in the private army of the evil Armacham corporation, and these enemies keep you occupied and thinking by constantly flanking your position, and finding different location to shoot from. Over all the AI is top notch, baring few exceptions like soldier getting stuck while coming down stairs. Another nice aspect is..... though all of the areas in which shoot outs take place provide ample cover, a lot of it is destructible, and it's a thrill to frantically dash from one position to another as your cover is blown to bit. Pretty satisfying if you ask me............*7/10*


*GRAPHICS *::: Graphics are at par with todays gen games, but not something to shout about or show off. Its the atmosphere and the eerie environment that is worth showing though not as good as FEAR 2, but it still works to a level where you are kept interested in the game to move on..............*6.8/10*

*SOUND *::: Sound plays an important part when it come to games with horror/action genre and its has to be good to provide the gamer with eerie feeling. FEAR 3 audio department is more or less okie when it comes to ambiance effects. I will still rate FEAR 2 better in that department, However when it comes to action effects, FEAR 3 sounds, much better than 2. Over all not bad at all, but could have been better......*6.5/10*


check out the gameplay video

[YOUTUBE]Xk_3Ju4f7dE[/YOUTUBE]

*Title*: FEAR 3
*Developer/Publisher*: Day 1 Studios
*Genre*: Action/Horror
*ESRB*: Everyone
*Platform*: PC, Xbox 360, PS3
*Reviewed on:* PC


_*Over All Game Score *_..... *7.5/10*

Regards
Sammy


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jul 2, 2011)

@gameranand - even if we don't consider the scariness, there is nothing extraordinary in the shooting sequences, cover system is good but the fist FEAR is still much ahead


----------



## sam9s (Jul 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well this game is quite a good shooter if you take out the scary part. And of course the scary part is the beauty of FEAR so I was disappointed too with this game.



I will recommend this game just for the action part itself, its flooded with action. Scary or no scary, its still a lot of fun ....


----------



## asingh (Jul 2, 2011)

Lovely review Sammy...! Thanks for contributing..!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> @gameranand - even if we don't consider the scariness, there is nothing extraordinary in the shooting sequences, cover system is good but the fist FEAR is still much ahead


Yeah but still its fun with all the gore and that stuff. You know what I mean. 


			
				Sam9s said:
			
		

> I will recommend this game just for the action part itself, its flooded with action. Scary or no scary, its still a lot of fun ....


Yes thats exactly I wanna say.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2011)

Co-op is so easy and less scare.


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

Good lord graphics look like Homefront(aka cr@p), FEAR 2 had such a beautiful graphics engine, ran like butter, looked better that crysis in some places(apparently), I loved the graphics, and it ran on anything, even old gpus, now we have this 

Now I am sure with such cr@p graphics the element of fear(dead space, fear 2) will be lost, damn it.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ *tkin *its not that bad .. . Agreed not something to shout about but hardly in the same league as crap......


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ *tkin *its not that bad .. . Agreed not something to shout about but hardly in the same league as crap......


Ok, I overreacted, but FEAR 2 had some good Gfx, I think I will play it once again, I will install now.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2011)

[QUOTE="tkin']Ok, I overreacted, but FEAR 2 had some good Gfx, I think I will play it once again, I will install now.[/QUOTE]
Well after comparing with previous game anyone would get furious. Same thing happened to me for Crysis 2. I was like What the hell is this. I haven't played FEAR 2 much so maybe thats why I am not furious I only played it for 1 15 min on friend's PC.


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well after comparing with previous game anyone would get furious. Same thing happened to me for Crysis 2. I was like What the hell is this. I haven't played FEAR 2 much so maybe thats why I am not furious I only played it for 1 15 min on friend's PC.


Crysis 2 was not as bad as what F3AR turned out to be.

*A question to all:*

F.E.A.R = First Encounter Assault Recon

F.3.A.R = First *????????* Assault Recon


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL....I guess shorthand so that no need to add 3 after the name.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2011)

tkin said:


> Crysis 2 was not as bad as what F3AR turned out to be.
> 
> *A question to all:*
> 
> ...



First l33t Assault Recon


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

Faun said:


> First l33t Assault Recon


Sounds like a geek squad.


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2011)

Completed the game but it did not felt very good like the previous FEAR title but it unveiled the secret story behind Alma and that's why I liked the story but it really have no replay value anyway - looking forward to the next FEAR title as the game hinted to bring FEA4


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 4, 2011)

FE4R will suit more.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ yep, let's wait and see what they are thinking about it - maybe we should get a rewrd for predicting the name of the next release 

BTW, did any one play co-op - how's the experience ??


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ yep, let's wait and see what they are thinking about it - maybe we should get a rewrd for predicting the name of the next release
> 
> BTW, did any one play co-op - how's the experience ??



far too easy, not at all scary. Fettel is the God.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ What far too easy ..... dude complete the game on hardest setting and then the "*insane*" setting gets unlocked, Play co ops on insane settings and then we will see the "far too easy" scenario ......


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2011)

^^yes it is compared to SP.


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2011)

Played for 15 mins today, not bad, AI is ok but graphics are not upto par, have to play some more to comment definitely.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ What far too easy ..... dude complete the game on hardest setting and then the "*insane*" setting gets unlocked, Play co ops on insane settings and then we will see the "far too easy" scenario ......



Not that I complain, but there are certain standards for "medium difficulty". Even on co-op. When faun and myself played the first interval.... it is no where near that standard. Yes, there are always harder difficulties to switch to. But, when I am single player.. Medium setting was indeed challenging. Honestly, I think, they lost the track of setting the difficulty for Co-op. And hence ended up making what it is now.


I'm towards the end of fourth interval now.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ mmm yea that might be true. I never play at any settings except hardest for every game I have ever played. So for FEAR 3 I have less idea how medium settings might have behaved. After completing the game, Insane settings were unlocked and me and my brother played co ops on Insane settings and, I can seriously vouch even more challenging and fun then SP .....


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ mmm yea that might be true. I never play at any settings except hardest for every game I have ever played. So for FEAR 3 I have less idea how medium settings might have behaved. After completing the game, Insane settings were unlocked and me and my brother played co ops on Insane settings and, I can seriously vouch even more challenging and fun then SP .....


Can we play Co-Op via hamachi or tungle? If so great.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> far too easy, not at all scary. Fettel is the God.



This game is not scary even at single player campaign - let alone co-op.



sam9s said:


> ^^ What far too easy ..... dude complete the game on hardest setting and then the "*insane*" setting gets unlocked, Play co ops on insane settings and then we will see the "far too easy" scenario ......





vamsi_krishna said:


> Not that I complain, but there are certain standards for "medium difficulty". Even on co-op. When faun and myself played the first interval.... it is no where near that standard. Yes, there are always harder difficulties to switch to. But, when I am single player.. Medium setting was indeed challenging. Honestly, I think, they lost the track of setting the difficulty for Co-op. And hence ended up making what it is now.
> 
> I'm towards the end of fourth interval now.





sam9s said:


> ^^ mmm yea that might be true. I never play at any settings except hardest for every game I have ever played. So for FEAR 3 I have less idea how medium settings might have behaved. After completing the game, Insane settings were unlocked and me and my brother played co ops on Insane settings and, I can seriously vouch even more challenging and fun then SP .....



^^ thanks guys for your comments and experience with F3AR but I don't think insane mode is for me to play - to be honest I've only played BFBC2 at hard setting and every other games at normal/medium setting and Serious Sam II was the most challenging of them all 

BTW, found a F3AR co-op review - check this out 
F.E.A.R. 3 Co-op First Look - PC Preview at IGN


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 6, 2011)

tkin said:


> Can we play Co-Op via hamachi or tungle? If so great.



YGPM.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

vamsi said:
			
		

> YGPM.


What is that ???


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2011)

Urban Dictionary: YGPM


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ Thanks. I though that is some kind of third party software like hamachi.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I haven't played it but I saw the ending cinematics on YT. I don't like either of them tbh. 

Don't know why but


Spoiler



killing off Alma ends the charm of the series for me. It's like watching Silence of the lambs without hannibal lecter in it. Fettel is a fine baddy and all, but Alma is creepier, scarier, and more disturbing..


----------



## asingh (Jul 6, 2011)

^^
Why would you watch game scenes on YT before even playing it. And that too an FPS, which are so short these days. Totally spoilt it. for yourself.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> YGPM.


I was just asking, I'm not much into mp gaming.



rchi84 said:


> Well, I haven't played it but I saw the ending cinematics on YT. I don't like either of them tbh.
> 
> Don't know why but
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Well, she was killed once, I think she cannot be killed, cause she is after all a ghost, she'll be back next time, with better graphics hopefully.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 6, 2011)

tkin said:


> I was just asking, I'm not much into mp gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know, and that makes sense because the way I see it



Spoiler



The baby girl is Alma reborn, and she has returned to the world to wreak havoc.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 6, 2011)

Just finished  now will try with Fettel but u got to admit some scenes  are really scary  in a dark room at night with headphones


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

Well one thing for sure whenever she used to come on screen I was scared like hell. She is one of the scariest character in gaming of all the time. Whenever she came my hairs on hands use to stand up and my heart beat start to pump up.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well one thing for sure whenever she used to come on screen I was scared like hell. She is one of the scariest character in gaming of all the time. Whenever she came my hairs on hands use to stand up and my heart beat start to pump up.


Felt that in FEAR 1 and FEAR 2, but FEAR 3 not so much, the scare moment is just not there.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 6, 2011)

Guys one movie or rather 2 including sequel i recommend i dont know if anybody has seen it or not but i had some sleepless nights after watching it on one saturday night "The Ring" the "The Ring Two" Samara is ALMA's sister very Similar has anyone watched this


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:
			
		

> Guys one movie or rather 2 including sequel i recommend i dont know if anybody has seen it or not but i had some sleepless nights after watching it on one saturday night "The Ring" the "The Ring Two" Samara is ALMA's sister very Similar has anyone watched this


Post this in Community section there is a thread about movies. There you'll get response. This is place to discuss about game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 27, 2011)

Now on interval 4. The gameplay is soo good. Very intense and brutal.


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Now on interval 4. The gameplay is soo good. Very intense and brutal.



Yea is a gore+blood fest.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 27, 2011)

tkin said:


> Can we play Co-Op via hamachi or tungle? If so great.



We play co-ops in FEAR 3 using Steam Servers. You got to d/l steam that will allow the cracked version of MP to join the steam servers. 

If any one is interested in MP (Its hell lot of a fun -  I am playing/hosting almost every night) they can ping me and I can provide the details and files as to how to play FEAR 3 coops/multilayer using STEAM



JojoTheDragon said:


> Now on interval 4. The gameplay is soo good. Very intense and brutal.



Which difficulty level,???? Try fearless and try to complete Interval 7 called PORT on it ...... Its awesomely difficult  ..... I enjoyed it through out.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm playing on Fearless Difficulty.  I stopped mentioning this because people consider it as showoff.
 
The higher the difficulty the better the gameplay.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I'm playing on Fearless Difficulty.  I stopped mentioning this because people consider it as showoff.
> 
> The higher the difficulty the better the gameplay.


Yeah that equivalence works on most cases.
Its a personal preference not a show off IMO. Why would anyone say that its a showoff


----------



## sam9s (Jul 27, 2011)

Well its a personal preference _and _a showoff as well. Its human, nothing to be ashamed off................ ofcourse yes if kept under limits though .... 



JojoTheDragon said:


> I'm playing on Fearless Difficulty.  I stopped mentioning this because people consider it as showoff.
> 
> The higher the difficulty the better the gameplay.



Tell me when you finish interval 7, specially when at the end, you have to beat those two blue crystal monsters both firing all guns simultaneously.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah that equivalence works on most cases.
> Its a personal preference not a show off IMO. Why would anyone say that its a showoff



Well, some dudes at other forums tend to get :touchy-touchy" when I mention the difficulty, thats why. 



sam9s said:


> Well its a personal preference _and _a showoff as well. Its human, nothing to be ashamed off................ ofcourse yes if kept under limits though ....
> 
> Tell me when you finish interval 7, specially when at the end, you have to beat those two blue crystal monsters both firing all guns simultaneously.



Will do. 

BTW does anyone feel that the gameplay is > COD BO.


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

^^
Yea is better.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> BTW does anyone feel that the gameplay is > COD BO.


Count me in for this as I feel the same way.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 27, 2011)

No one interested in Co ops or multilayer ....... friends atleast give it a try ....


----------



## varunb (Jul 28, 2011)

sam9s said:


> No one interested in Co ops or multilayer ....... friends atleast give it a try ....



Completed this game twice with my friends on the highest difficulty just days after it was released. I say playing as Fettel is a lot better than Point man.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2011)

^^yeah fettel has obvious advantages.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 29, 2011)

Finished fear 3 last night.

Overall (from Single Player Campaign prospective):-

Graphics: Although not up-to-date but it was good. Well optimized and smooth. I never noticed any jagged edges or lags.

Sound:- It was nice , but nothing special.

Spook Factor: Heh? Was fear 3 a horror title ? 

Game play: Damn solid. The FPS gameplay is better than most others. Very enjoyable, the best thing about the game. The blood and the gore, ah!, never fails to give you a insane and intense lust for blood. 

Story: Hmmm, after much thought and discussion and debate, i reached the conclusion that it was crap.

Value for money: Its nearly fair from the INR prospective i.e Rs999 but its definitely not worth $60.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 29, 2011)

Guys I am hosting FEAR server, anyone interested in multilayer session ...????


----------

